# aussie monitors



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm seriously debating moving to australia to own perenties and lace monitors!
They are stunning!





































Does anyone know if there are any inside the UK? I understand we'd be looking at silly money to buy but i'm curious to see how many there are around..


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

They are beautiful monitors!! Im not sure of their availablilty in the UK at present as they would have to be CB.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

They're in the EU and US


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Ye i have heard of a couple in the eu and im sure they will be somewhere in the us.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

you would have to get a baby and grow with it
i can imagine an adult lace monitor scaring the :censor::censor: out of some of the most experienced keepers on here


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

From memory there is just the one lace monitor in the UK, there was a Bells Phase Lace monitor for sale in the Hamm show (germany), a few in europe, but like the op said, biiiig money.
Perenties, no idea, havent heard of any outside australia...
Oh how I'd love a pair of each :mf_dribble:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Metzger said:


> From memory there is just the one lace monitor in the UK, there was a Bells Phase Lace monitor for sale in the Hamm show (germany), a few in europe, but like the op said, biiiig money.
> Perenties, no idea, havent heard of any outside australia...
> Oh how I'd love a pair of each :mf_dribble:


The bells phase was the only one i could find when i had a look.
Wish Australia would share some monitors with us!


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

Noofy said:


> The bells phase was the only one i could find when i had a look.
> Wish Australia would share some monitors with us!


Ah that'd be awesome, share in their massive selection! Even to have a few more Varanus tristis tristis or the beautiful mini perentie - v.glebopalma :mf_dribble:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Metzger said:


> Ah that'd be awesome, share in their massive selection! Even to have a few more Varanus tristis tristis or the beautiful mini perentie - v.glebopalma :mf_dribble:


quite possibly two of my most favourite dwarfs!


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

we could always offer them a swopsies monitor for a cow lol


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

There were 2 unsexed baby bells lace monitors at the last Hamm show, €10.000 for the 2. And they were sold as well.

If you really want them, lacies can be found. Perenties are more difficult to find, but there are perenties in the US, Europe and Japan.
Its all a matter of money, if someone is willing to pay enough, someone else will find a way to supply them.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Always seems to be a matter of money with the pretty monitors :bash:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

perenties are well nasty- even abbo's have been known to give them a wide berth!:gasp:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

iDomino said:


> you would have to get a baby and grow with it
> i can imagine an adult lace monitor scaring the :censor::censor: out of some of the most experienced keepers on here


 
Why? id still say niles are the friendliest of the bunch


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd say any of the varanus species deserve their fair share of respect..
Pretty sure i'd give a wild adult perentie a bit of space too!


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Think i asked on the monitor thread a while ago for a lace and was told if i had £5000 i could have a pair might of been £10,000 it's on there some where if you want to look through lol


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

channa said:


> Think i asked on the monitor thread a while ago for a lace and was told if i had £5000 i could have a pair might of been £10,000 it's on there some where if you want to look through lol


oooh, definately! I have a bit of money aside for a new monitor and i feel like being a bit adventurous!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep it's all about supply and demand , also in Oz it's the reverse and they would love some of our "common" sp as well


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

They can't have any of ours, I don't think your allowed to Import or export animals from Australia ?


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Bearded dragons argus monitors ackies all australian,not to mention all the fish species from there:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

channa said:


> Bearded dragons argus monitors ackies all australian,not to mention all the fish species from there:2thumb:


Most of which that were illegally exported in the first place.


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahh didn't know that you say most so they do export some things?


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

i'd like to know how all the Australian reps become available in the usa, seem to be able to get anything and everything there.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

coults said:


> i'd like to know how all the Australian reps become available in the usa, seem to be able to get anything and everything there.


 
Tell you what they dont have very many of at all ................. mertensi : victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

philo said:


> They can't have any of ours, I don't think your allowed to Import or export animals from Australia ?


Exactly my point : victory:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

How come Aus doesn't share its species with the rest of the world anyway?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Noofy said:


> How come Aus doesn't share its species with the rest of the world anyway?


they're scared of stuff there getting endangered, like in brazil, who have also closed their borders to wildlife exports.


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

laces are beaut!


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Why? id still say niles are the friendliest of the bunch


i think its more a case of, its not something thats very common over here so if you got one as an adult it would be a bit harder to figure out their behaviour


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Tell you what they dont have very many of at all ................. mertensi : victory:


lol steve has single handedly made them endagered everywhere in the world bar newcastle XD


----------

